# Wie fange ich Schleien?



## Schleie! (8. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe seit 2 Jahren keine gescheite Schleie gefangen. Unsere größte dieses Jahr war 53cm bei 5 Pfund. Aber das war auch die einzige. Habt ihr Tipps? Gebt euren Senf dazu.
Freue mich auf jede Antwort.  

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## hecht24 (8. Juli 2002)

5 pfund is doch sehr gut.
meine groesste hatte 3,5 pfund.
frueher haben wir beim nachtangeln mit wurm ab und zu
gute schleien gefangen.
aber hier sind sind auch nicht mehr so gute schleienfaenge
 :c  :c  :c


----------



## Newbie0815 (8. Juli 2002)

Hi, Ich hab meine letzte Schleie letztes jahr im Herbst gefangen, auf sicht, keine 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, ich hab es auch mit Teig probiert, den hat sie aber wieder ausgespuckt. Die hatte 47 cm, gewogen hab ich sie nicht, war aber nicht schwer. Auf Mais hab ich bis jetzt noch keine einzige gefangen, hatte aber letztes mal beim Nachtfischen ein paar Bisse auf Mistwurm, aber nix erwischt


----------



## Bergi (8. Juli 2002)

HI!
Sei doch froh!
Ich hab noch nie eine gefangn,weil es die bei uns kaum gibt!
Aber ich habe gehört das man sie gut mit Pose,Mistwurm an seerosenfeldern fangen kann!

Bergi


----------



## wolf (9. Juli 2002)

Moin

Ein Schlei über fünf Pfund ist schon sehr gut (und selten). In den meisten Gewässer bleiben Schleien deutlich kleiner. Wo Schleien so groß werden, sind meist selten. 
Wird bei Euch viel mit Karpfen besetzt? Die verdrängen nämlich die Schleien. Schleien und viele Karpfen, das geht nicht gut. 
erzähl doch mal was über dein Gewässer. Baggersee?


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juli 2002)

Hi wolf!
Also bei uns gibt es viele Karpfen in allen 7 Baggerseen. Aber dieser See ist mit dem Main verbunden. Deshalb auch so große Schleien. Meistens sind sie 30-50cm groß. Der See ist schlammig (wegen Main und viel Laub) und 50cm-3m tief. Es gibt sehr viele Schleien. Neulich hat ein Russe neben uns 4 Schleien gefangen. Sie waren: 36, 41, 45cm groß. Der Maineinlauf ist ca.10m breit. Es geht eine Brücke darüber. Wir fischen meistens auf dem Damm zwischen See und Main. Ich zeige dir Später ein Bild davon. Muss es aber noch einscannen. Die große haben wir beim Königsfischen gefangen. Als Futter nehme ich immer Sensas rot gefärbt(eigene Mischung). Ich hoffe, dass du uns weiterhelfen kannst.

Schleie :a  :s


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juli 2002)

Hi wolf!
Das einfügen klappt nicht so ganz. Es gibt auch Waller im See. Aber nicht viele. Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Aal, Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Rapfen(ab und zu), Weissfische, Lauben, Nasen(selten), Schleien, Äschen(selten), Forellen(selten) und Barbe(selten). Er heißt: Matthäus Kraus- See und ist in Lichtenfels/Kösten. Es ist braunes Wasser, aber nicht zu dunkel. Es sind einige kappitale Fische darin. Er ist 16 ha groß. 

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## wolf (11. Juli 2002)

Hm,

per Ferndiagnose recht schwierig...
Fazit: Suche Kraut!!!
Suche nach Deckung. Ob das Seerosenfelder, Brücken oder ein altes Auto, vielleicht überhängende Zweige/Äste. Im Halbdunkeln ist gut&acute;s munkeln.
Entscheidend sind auch die Tiefen: In der ersten Jahreshälfte stehen Schleien definitiv flacher als Karpfen, meist unter 0,6o Meter. Vielleicht gaaanz am Rand versuchen. 
Sicherster Köder sind Rotwürmer (nein, keine Dendrobenas). 
Habt ihr an recht kleine Haken, Vorfächer gedacht? Nicht größer als 0,25 und 8? 
Später eher dann im Tiefen versuchen. Warte am besten bis zum nächsten Frühjahr... 

na ja, viel Spass


----------



## Schleie! (12. Juli 2002)

Hi Wolf!
Eine Brücke gibt`s, aber dort darf man nicht angeln(von der Brücke). Bei Kraut sieht`s auch nicht so rosig aus, und ein Seerosenfeld hat`s mal gegeben. Als Hacken nehme ich immer Allhacken (wegen wiederhacken) in größe 9 und 10. Blaue Schleienhäcken mit 22er Vorfach und größe 6(fällt klein aus) ohne Wiederhacken nehme ich auch. Wie groß sind eigentlich Rotwürmer? 

Schleie :s   :a


----------



## Boranda (12. Juli 2002)

hallo,

wie schon gesagt Mistwurm-Mais Kombi ist eine gute Wahl. Große Schleien lassen sich aber erst nach Tagen langen Anfütterns blicken. 

Boranda http://www.angelgewaesser.de


----------



## Borgon (13. Juli 2002)

Hallo!Also ich habe heute früh 4 Schleien erbeutet und ausserdem(leider) viele verhauen,die noch nicht gut gehakt waren.Ich war allerdings auch an einem &quot;typischen Schleiengewässer&quot;.2 gingen auf Dosenmais,2 auf Mistwurm.Wenn du an deinem Gewässer weder Krautkanten noch Seerosen hast ist gezieltes Schleienangeln ziemlich schwierig.Ausserdem ist die Tageszeit entscheidend.Mir liegt das Morgengrauen am meisten,Abenddämmerung geht zwar auch aber frühs beissen sie besser.Ausserdem sind Schleien sehr launisch.Mal beissen sie ohne ersichtlichen Grund wie verrückt,mal geht gar nichts.Vieleicht solltest du auch mal andere Köder probieren-,Wasserschnecken(die oben spitz zugehen)Sprock oder Muschelfleisch.Da kann man so manche Überraschung erleben.Schleien haben auch wie Karpfen eine gewisse Rute die sie unter Wasser langschwimmen,und sie schwimmen méistens in &quot;Schulen&quot;.Also immer mehrere zusammen.Im grossen und ganzen kann ich dir aber bei deinem Gewässer leider nicht weiterhelfen,am besten angeln,angeln angeln...


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2002)

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es einen kleinen Teich wo massenhaft schleien drin sind. Die ersten hatte ich dort dieses Jahr schon im Februar gefangen. Kürzlich hatte ich beim Nachtangeln 13 Stück gefangen. Verbuttet sind die Fische allerdings nicht. Der Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 30 cm. Es sind aber auch wesentlich größere drin. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mal einen toten Fisch von weit mehr als 50 cm gefunden.
Ich fische mit Matchrute, feiner Wagglermontage, Maden oder Mistwurm als Köder und füttere mit dunklem Grundfutter in das ich immer etwas Zimt mische.


----------



## Schleie! (14. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute!
In unserem Gewässer gigt es Stellen, wo alte Bäume im Wasser liegen. Ist es dort einen Versuch wert? Dort hat mein Vater in diesem Jahr eine 20cm Schleie gefangen. Wegen Kraut gibt es nun doch ein Paar Stellen. Habe ich beim Blinkern bemerkt. Wie sieht es an Kanten aus? Dort haben wir die große gefangen. 

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## wolf (15. Juli 2002)

Du scheinst es ja wissen zu wollen )

Schleien im typischen Gewässer sind einfach. Aber darum geht ja jetzt nicht. Wenn du noch welche fangen willst, mußt du dich beeilen. Spätsommer und Herbst sind fast nutzlos, wenn man die Fische nicht genau gefunden hat.

Meist stehen Schleien nicht in der gleichen Tiefe wie Karpfen (außerdem sind sind meist reviertreu, ziehen also längst nicht so viel umher). Im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall flacher, viel flacher. Im Hochsommer? Manchmal tief, sehr sehr tief. Nämlich am Grund der Scharkante, habe Schleien in sechs Meter Tiefe gefangen (als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen, dementsprechend alle um vier Pfund). 
Oder halt unter den Bäumen versuchen. Wäre meine allererste Wahl, da&acute;s da welche zu geben scheint.
Da sie lichtscheu sind, wie bereits gesagt, am besten (früh-)morgends.
Und anfüttern nicht vergessen. 

viel Spaß


----------



## rueganer (15. Juli 2002)

moin zusammen,

mein Nachbar hat am Samstag früh gegen 6.00 Uhr zwei Schleien statt Karpfen gefangen, 40 und 46 cm, Tiefe 80 cm, Köder einmal mit Lebensmittelfarbe (rot) gefärbten Mais dazu ein Maden/Wurmcoctail und eine auf stinknormale Kartoffel, bissen fast gleichzeitig an beiden Ruten und lieferten einen schönen Drill seiner Aussage nach. Ansonsten wurden in den letzten Jahren äußerst wenig Schleien gefangen.


----------



## Hechtangler (23. Juli 2002)

*2 Schleien*

Hab dieses Jahr auch noch keine Schleie gefangen. Aber letztes Jahr (August) hab ich innerhalb einer halben Stunde zwei erwischt. Eine mit 60 cm und 6 Pfund und die andere mit knappen 55 und 5 Pfund. Hab sie an einer Krautkante und knapp neben einem Seerosenfeld mit Maden überlisten können. 
Dort ist es schattig und das Wasser hat mehr Sauerstoff da sich dort der Zulauf des Sees befindet. Könnte das vielleicht eine Rolle beim Fang spielen? ;+  :q 
P.S: Die Teile geben echt nen schönen Drill!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juli 2002)

Würmer sind immer beste Wahl. Mistwürmer besonders. Im Frühjahr in flachen Zonen(30cm- 1m) anbieten. Mit Mistwürmer und/oder Maden anfüttern. Beste Angelzeiten im Morgengrauen und in der Abenddämmerung! Die besten Monate Januar bis Mai. In den kalten Monaten Windgeschützte Plätze aufsuchen, wo Tagsüber die Sonne scheint. Biete deinen köder jetzt im Sommer an Krautkanten, Schilfkanten und Seerosenfeldern an! Der eine oder andere Aal und karpfen wird sich dann auch an der Angel verirren!


----------



## Raver0008 (26. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Also in unseren Vereinsgewässern gibt es mehr als genug Schleien aber selbst die lassen sich nicht immer überlisten! Am besten klappt es bei mir meistens wenn es draußen nicht all zu warm ist, oder halt in der Abenddämmerung. Als Köder benutze ich meistens einen Tauwurm am Stück aufgezogen, oder kleingeschnitten!


Petri Heil


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2002)

Kürzlich habe ich ein sehr interessante Entdeckung an meinem Lieblingsschleienteich gemacht. Beim Nachtangeln hört ich  ständig &quot;Schmatzgeräusch&quot;  direkt am Ufer. Ich dachte das wären Karpfen, denn die gibt es in dem Teich auch in guten Größen.
Als ich dann mal ein Madenbündel direkt an das ins Wasser ragende Gras schlenzte gab es auch gleich einen Biss. Innerhalb von gut einer halben Stunde konnte ich 5 gute Schleien fangen. Alle direkt unter dem Ufergras. Ein Karpfen war dagegen nicht dabei. Diese Schleien waren auch deutlich größer als die, die ich zuvor im tieferen Wasser an meinem Futterplatz gefangen hatte.


----------



## wolf (27. Juli 2002)

schöne Tips hier

@ Veit
äh, wenn ich sagte, dass Schleien in bestimmten Gewässern &quot;einfach&quot; zu fangen sind, dann sollte das bestimmt keine Schmähung deiner dollen Fänge sein... 
Wie tief war&acute;s denn unter dem Gras?
Meine &quot;flachste&quot; Schlei kam aus nicht mal 25 cm Tiefe.


Viel Spaß


----------



## Brady (27. Juli 2002)

Schleienangeln ist bei uns eine Sache die sehr viel mit Glück zu tun hat. Meißtens sind andere Fische schneller.
Am meißten die von mir über alles geliebten Brassen :e .
Die fressen neuerdings sogar Boilies.


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2002)

Ganz flach war es unter dem Gras. So ungefähr 20 bis 50 cm war es dort. 
Und du hast natürlich recht. Das Gewässer hat einen Spitzenbestand. Wenn es richtig gut beißt fängt man dort fast so viele Schleien, wie anderswo Rotaugen. Sind aber auch recht große Fisch drin. Jeder andere einigermaßen fähige Angler würde dort genauso viele Schleien fangen wie ich auch.


----------



## wolf (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original von Veit _
> Jeder andere einigermaßen fähige Angler würde dort genauso viele Schleien fangen wie ich auch.


----------



## Veit (13. August 2002)

Ich habe jetzt ein neues Schleiengewässer entdeckt, was einen sehr guten Bestand zu haben scheint. Es ist ein Tonloch. Ca. 3 m tief, krautiger Grund, viel Schilf. Obwohl das Gewässer unter starkem angeldruck steht konnte ich dort am letzten Sonntag mit einer (Match)rute 5 schöne Schleien bis 45 cm, 3 rotaugen, 3 Rotfedern (in guten größen) und sogar noch einen Aal von knapp 60 cm auf Maden fangen..


----------



## lector (14. August 2002)

Hallo ihr Schleien Jäger *G*

ich hab ein sehr gutes Schleien gewässer schaut mal auf Bilder Ich habe dort zusammen mit einem Freund insgesamt 140 Schleien gefangen die größte war 44cm bei 4 Pfund ! Jetzt sagt ihr 140 Schleien gibts net hab ich auch gedacht bevor ich hin kam habe ich noch nie eine schleie gefangen !

P.S In der aktuellen Angelwoche stehn wir auch 

Natürlich fanden außer 2 Schleien die wir uns abends auf dem Grill Gönten alle wieder den Weg ins Wasser zurück


----------



## Veit (14. August 2002)

Ich habe mir die Fischbilder auf der Page mal angeschaut.
Man kann es auch übertreiben! Der 66er Karpfen und der 80er Zander sollen wohl Lachkrämpfe auslösen oder warum sehen die so klein aus?


----------



## Schleie! (2. September 2002)

Also: mit der Schleie hatts immer noch nicht geklappt. Wir haben auch einen  See im Verein, der 24ha hat. Es ist klares Wasser und bis 20m tief. Ist das was? ;+


----------



## Klausi (2. September 2002)

Und wie sieht es mit Seerosenfelder und Schilf aus ?


----------



## Schleie! (2. September 2002)

Seerosen: schlecht!
Schilf: etwas, aber nicht tief ins Wasser!


----------



## Borgon (2. September 2002)

Nee,dat is nix.Suche dir lieber einen kleineren abgelegenen Waldsee mit schlammigen Boden und viel Kraut(und nicht so tief),ist eigentlich immer ein typisches Schleiengewässer.Natürlich gibt´s auch in grösseren Seen ohne Kraut etc.Schleien.Aber da eine zu erwischen ist Zufall,selektives Schleienangeln fällt flach.#c


----------



## sandro (2. September 2002)

anfüttern ist das a und o! probiere mal folgendes: mist-/rotwürmer schneiden/hacken (aber nicht zu fein) und !mit! der erde/mist usw. einen ballen formen und damit anfüttern. die schleien mögen es ihre nahrung zu suchen. füttere 2-3 tage so an und du hast deine stelle. (nahe kraut/seerosen).


----------



## Veit (3. September 2002)

Explosiv von Mosella ist auch ein spitzenmäßiges Schleienfutter. Unbedingt probieren. Wenn das Gewässer einen dunklem Untergrund hat im Verhältnis 1 zu 1 mit 3000 Tanches von Sensas gemischt.


----------



## Dude (3. September 2002)

@lector:

Ich finde die gelinkte Page echt nicht schlecht gemacht, aber 66cm ;+  für diesen Schuppenkarpfen erscheint mir wohl etwas übertrieben !?

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Veit (3. September 2002)

Ich finde die Page ja auch nicht schlecht, aber man muss doch bei den Längenangaben nicht so extrem übertreiben, dass es wirklich jeder merkt. Das macht auch den Rest unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Schleie! (5. September 2002)

@ lector: Die Längenmaße müssen schon ehrlich sein! Sonst ist sie Ok.

@ sandro: Ich werde es bein nächsten Angeln in 3 Wochen mal ausprobieren. Hört sich sehr gut an! Danke!

@ Veit: Ich verwende nur Sensasfutter und fange jeden Fisch, nur Schleien nicht. Ich muss mir mal noch eine gute Mischung von Sensas überlegen und diese dann ausprobieren, fals das von sandro nicht klappt.

@ all: Der See ist Erst Flach rein und dann kommt eine Kante und ab in die tiefe. Der See hat im Frühjahr viel Kraut. Der andere See ist klein, krautig und mit Bäumen und Büschen übersäht. Aber dort fällt das Schleienangeln Flach: Es ist schon fast ein Raubfischsee. Viele große Hechte, Waller bis 3m , die schon seit zich von Jahren eingesetzt wurden. Und der dritte See, an dem wir im Verein immer sitzen ist der, den ich schon in der frage von wolf auf der ersten Seite Antwort gab. Also! Lasst euch noch einige gute Tipps einfallen und schreibt mir bitte was dazu! Danke auch schon an alle, die schon geschrieben haben!


----------



## Borgon (5. September 2002)

Also ich muss sagen,der als zweites genannte See mit den Raubfischen hört sich interessant an.Hechte und Schleien passen gut zusammen,es gibt da auch einen Gewässertypus-Hecht-Schleiengewässer.Krautig,schlammig und glasklar.Allerdings was die Waller angeht,naja,wenn´s Grosse sind mampfen die ziemlich viele Schleien weg.Dort würde ich aber primär einen Versuch starten.  ...Wenn nicht würde ich auf Waller angeln :q  :q  :q


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2002)

Also! Morgen gehts mal rund! In dem Gewässer, wo auch die Welse drin sind. Ich werde es mal mit Dem Futter von sandro probieren. Ein kurzer Bericht erfogt vielleicht!


----------



## Schleie! (7. September 2002)

*kleiner Bericht*

Null Schleien, 10 Rotaugen, 1 Brassen und 1 Hecht, der kurz vorm Kescher loslies! :c ! Nicht viel! Beim nächsten mal aber wieder!


----------



## Veit (8. September 2002)

Dann beeile dich mal, denn die Schleien beißen nicht mehr lange so gut wie jetzt noch. Zwar habe ich sogar im Oktober schon Schleien gefangen, aber das waren Ausnahmen. Heute vormittag hatte ich im Großgräfendorfer Teich nochmal 2 Stück, aber die dürften wohl schon zu den letzten in diesem Jahr zählen. Jetzt geht die gute Karpfenzeit los. Aber das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. Dieses Jahr hatte die Schleien schon im Februar gebissen.


----------



## Schleie! (8. September 2002)

Karpfen! :v :v :v ! Igitigitigit! Wäh! Leider machen die kleinen keinen Spaß mehr, aber die großen schon! Aber ich werde jetzt wieder mit Winckelpicker angeln! Da machen die kleinen Karpfen wenigstends noch ein bisschen Spaß! Karpfen ist der am leichst zu fangene Fisch! Schleie ist schwer! Zander, große Barsche, Hecht, Waller und Forelle sind schwieriger zu fangen! Aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder Rund mit Schleien!


----------



## Dude (10. September 2002)

@Schleie!:

Warum findest Du, ist der Karpfen der am leichtesten zu fangende Fisch? Ich finde das hängt stark vom Gewässer ab, an naturbelassenen, flachen Teichen, in denen kein Besatz erfolgt ist es z.B. ungleich schwerer als an mit Karpfenbesatz zugekippten Baggerseen.

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Veit (10. September 2002)

Ich finde auch das es vom Gewässer abhängt.
Letztendlich sind am einfachsten immer noch Rotaugen zu fangen. :q


----------



## Schleie! (15. September 2002)

Ihr habt ja recht, aber ich meine bei uns im Verein! Du kannst ihn einfach anlocken und mit allem fangen! Leicht, oder nicht? :m


----------



## hecht24 (15. September 2002)

hi schleie
nachtangeln mit kleinen kartoffeln.
hat hier frueher gut geklappt.
leider is dort im moor jetzt totales angelverbot
 :c  :c  :c


----------



## Schleie! (17. September 2002)

Habt ihr vielleicht auch spezielle Schleienfutter oder sogar eines von Sensas, das ich noch nicht kenne? Vielleicht eines mit Schrot? #h


----------



## Veit (17. September 2002)

Wie schon gesagt: Das 3000 Tanches von Sensas ist wirklich ziemlich gut. Damit habe ich immer Schleien gefangen. Aber wenn man es im Verhältnis 1:1 mit Mosella-Explosiv mischt, dann hat man den besten Schleienmix. Mit dieser Mischnung hatte ich immer gute Fänge, egal ob im Frühjahr oder Spätsommer.


----------



## Veit (17. September 2002)

Wie schon gesagt: Das 3000 Tanches von Sensas ist wirklich ziemlich gut. Damit habe ich immer Schleien gefangen. Aber wenn man es im Verhältnis 1:1 mit Mosella-Explosiv mischt, dann hat man den besten Schleienmix. Mit dieser Mischnung hatte ich immer gute Fänge, egal ob im Frühjahr oder Spätsommer. 
HIER findest du noch mehr Infos übers Schleienangeln


----------



## Schleie! (29. September 2002)

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren in einen unserer Baggerseen eine Schleie 1m vorm Ufer gefangen. sie hatte 41cm. Auf Tauwurm bei Nacht mit Schwimmer. Es ist vor einem Balken, der als Ufervefesstigung verwendet wird. Es ist so 50cm tief. links daneben ist eine kleine Engstelle, von 5m breite.  Am anderen Ende ist eine Insel, wo man nicht drauf kommt mit 2 Seerosenfelder. Gegebüber vom Balken ca. 120m entfernt ist noch ein Durchlauf von ca. 25m. Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an, oder? Nur leider geht da auch seit 2 Jahren nichts Schleienmäßig mehr. Aber ich versuche es immer weiter und wenn nicht, ist nächstes Jahr ja auch noch ein Angeljahr für mich! Ich wollte mich auch hier an dieser Stelle für alle Beiträge bedanken! :m von euch!


----------



## Veit (29. September 2002)

Obwohl es in der letzten Woche schon recht kühl war, hatte ich gestern nochmal 2 Schleien auf Maden gefangen.


----------



## Schleie! (26. Oktober 2002)

Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nix mehr! Aber nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir sie mal vor! Dann gehts ihnen an den Kragen!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2002)

Hi
ich habe mal meine Futtermischung zuhause vergessen als ich an einen Altarm der Naab gefahren bin da habe ich einen Nachbarn gefragt ob er hier ein Angelgeschäft kennt? Nach einem kurzen Gespräch hatt er gesagt ich soll 2 Hand voll Humus nehmen und das reinwerfen anfangs dachte ich an einen schlechten Scherz aber dann hab ich 2 Schleien gefangen waren nicht sehr große so ca 30 cm aber gewundert hat es mich schon hakenköder war übrigens Mistwurm


----------



## Schleie! (18. Januar 2003)

Langsam geht die Frühlingssaison wieder an und ich will es wieder versuchen! Noch habe ich bis März Zeit, mich vorzubereiten! Und wie siehts bei euch nun aus? Habt ihr wieder was neues für mich?


----------



## Carpmaster23 (18. Januar 2003)

Ich muss Franz recht geben . Ich mische auch immer Erde vom Kompost mit unters Futter um sehr dunkel zu machen. Ich konnte schon in klarem Wasser beobachten wie Schleien förmlich vor hellem Futter geflohen sind . Und bei längerer Beobachtung , hab ich auch keine Schleie mehr am hellen Futter gesehen . Nur Rotaugen !!!

Petri #a


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2003)

@schleie 

im Frühling sind die schleien wohl eher noch vorsichtig.. da würd ich gar nicht viel anfüttern. Such dir eine Stelle wo durch quellen oder einläufe der Schlamm aufgewirbelt wird und dann angel da mit Mistwürmern und ganz fein... 

hat mir im Frühling schon öfter ne schöne schleie gebracht...

Wenn du keine stellen findest mach die Humusmethode...


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2003)

Schleien beißen im Frühjahr am besten bei windigem (Süd- oder Westwind), mildem Wetter. Wenn dazu noch die Sonne scheint stehen die Chancen perfekt. Bei diesem Bedingungen konnte ich letztes Jahr bereits Mitte Februar die ersten Schleien fangen. Nachtfröste und Ostwind sind schlecht auch wenn dabei die Sonne scheint. Mistwurm und Madenbündel als Köder sind Mais oder Teig besonders im Frühjahr um Längen überlegen. Leider sind die meisten stehenden Gewässer hier im Moment noch vereist, sonst würde ich auch jetzt schon mal auf Schleien gehen. Die Bedingungen sind nicht schlecht, aber das Tauwetter der letzten Tage hat eben noch nicht ausgereicht. So müssen eben jetzt noch die Rotaugen und der eine oder andere Karpfen dran glauben ...


----------



## Schleie! (23. Oktober 2003)

Die Saison ist ja in 8 Tagen vorbei. Ich habe dieses Jahr eine Schleie von 30cm gefangen, endlich mal wieder eine...
Wie sah es bei euch aus?


----------



## HeinzJuergen (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Schleie!

wg. Schleien

Weiß garnicht mehr wie die aussehen!!
So wie Du?:q :q 
Petri Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Schleie! (26. Oktober 2003)

Ne, die sind kleiner, leichter, grünlicher, schleimicher, so wie du!


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Oktober 2003)

Also meine grösste Schleie habe ich vor drei Wochen gefangen auf Wurm und angefüttert habe ich mit Maden. War ca. 4 pfd. schwer und etwa 45 cm lang. 
War aber auch die einzige in diesem Jahr - lag auch daran dass ich erst ein paarmal am Wasser war....


----------

